# Identificação de espécies



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2012 às 11:00)

Alguém me pode identificar estas quatro?


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2012 às 03:54)

Pedro disse:


> Alguém me pode identificar estas quatro?



Só através das pinhas é difícil Pedro Onde as encontraste?

Mas mesmo assim vou arriscar, 1º parece ser um cone(pinha) de uma Picea ou de um abeto, mas parece-me mais uma Picea; a 2º é claramente um Cedro; a 3º não faço ideia nenhuma; a 4º é claramente uma espécie de pinheiro, a pinha parece ser pequena portanto apontaria para um Pinheiro Silvestre.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2012 às 10:07)

MSantos disse:


> Só através das pinhas é difícil Pedro Onde as encontraste?
> 
> Mas mesmo assim vou arriscar, 1º parece ser um cone(pinha) de uma Picea ou de um abeto, mas parece-me mais uma Picea; a 2º é claramente um Cedro; a 3º não faço ideia nenhuma; a 4º é claramente uma espécie de pinheiro, a pinha parece ser pequena portanto apontaria para um Pinheiro Silvestre.



Fui passar quarta e quinta a Vila Pouca de Aguiar, e a nossa "guia" levou-nos a visitar a fábrica das Pedras Salgadas, e fomos ver o parque dessa mesma terra. A certa altura, perto dum hotel, se a memória não me falha, Avenida, ao pé do Velho Casino, reparámos no chão numa espécie de rosa seca, mas não víamos roseiras. Reparámos então que era uma espécie de pinhas dum cedro que ali há!

As outras duas foi bem na vizinhança, sendo que aquela mais aberta também encontrei na barragem lá bem perto de Vila Pouca, arriscaria a dizer que talvez serão de Pinus Sylvestris...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2012 às 10:08)

A planta que aí está encontrei muitas debaixo duma árvore de grande porte, logo à entrada do parque, que é até bastante abundante por cá também em Viseu, que tem umas folhas caducas algo recortadas e dá umas esferas com espinhos no outono.


----------

